# My wine making crap hole



## winebreath

Well....I've been going thru posts here and looking at some of your wine rooms and cellars and it's made me realize what a crap hole I have to work in.
This used to be my reloading bench but about a year ago I moved that all to my sons place, kinda combined all equipment at one spot.
In the one picture you can see my wine rack....pretty impressive huh.

Anyways you all have inspired me (and the wife has been on me for years to do something with our basement). This is an old farm house, about 100yrs. old that we totally remodeled back in '97 but never done anything to the basement, just storage and shelter from storms.
It has an area about 10X12 that is concrete(where my benches and storage are) but the rest is dirt. Part of this will stay dirt floor where the utilities are but I have an area about 13X16 that I am thinking about using pave stone for the floor. I will have to build one stud wall but this will give me much more room.....and be much nicer.

Thanks for the inspiration.
I can't believe I'm showing these pictures as I won't even take friends down there but figured this would make me Git 'er done!

Later........winebreath


----------



## JohnT

Man-o-man! 

Lemme draw you a mental picture... 


Its friday. all week long you have battled traffic, family, and coworkers. Your boss was a unrelenting SOB all week. to put it bluntly, your brain is fried. 

You are finally driving home on Friday night. Friday night traffic has been especially BAD. Your patience is running thin and your stess level is through the roof. You pull into your driveway and then it hits you... THE CELLAR !!!!! 

In your cellar (aka "the man cave") you get away from it all. You have all of the comforts a guy could need... 

A leather chair, 
A bit of capet to keep your feet warm, 
a wide-screen tv (1080p, of course), 
a fireplace, 
a wine glass rack full of hand-polished glasses, 
a fridge jam packed with hungarian salami and cheeses, 
racks and racks of you best homemade wine, 
and a door with a lock on it so that the wife and kids have no choice but to allow you some "decompression" time between work and home. 

The above does not cost all together that much money, and (if you have the means) surpasses in its rewards. 

Build a proper cellar. you will live longer!


----------



## ibglowin

You have a basement! It may not be much now but someday you will have something soon to be very proud of I am sure!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Be careful what you wish for! All of our places started like that in one way or another. Then comes along this thing called wine making.

As the addiction grows you will find more and more ways to expand your "lab".

I give you 2 years and look back at this post.


----------



## Runningwolf

You got a good place there. Think about all the folks that don't even have a basement in there house to work in or are trying to do this out of an apartment. You got it good!


----------



## CCtex

Wish we had basements in Texas.


----------



## ibglowin

You can it just takes lots o $$$$$ 

And where you live, a good sump pump!


----------



## SarahRides

My wine cellar is actually the breezeway coming into my house........my carboys are starting to overflow into my kitchen! (my husband doesn't know this yet, but I just bought 2 more too!) Unless we rent a dumpster, out basement isn't really fit for wine making right now! I find room where ever it fits.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sarah, we need to show you how to disguise your carboys. Place a sweater over them, add a lampshade to them and place on a table. Use them as a centerpiece. Use any nook and cranny, use all those dark places that husbands never look into like the dishwasher, the hamper, the washing machine. Get creative and before long you will have amassed a ton of places to secure your carboys from wandering eyes.


----------



## Wade E

Winebreath, what you have now is way better then how I started and spent the first 4 years while I saved some money to get it down. I had a 3' little bench (2 shelves high so I could rack down from bucket to glass without moving anything) and every time it rained decent the cellar was a washout!!! I would have water shooting up through my floor literally about 2 1/2". Finally I saved up enough money to get a crew here and fix that then I built a wine making room(also my furnace room which keeps the temp just perfect for wine making) and also a cellar big enough to shelve 1250 bottles and also keep about 20 cases on the floor also. That room is almost all subterranean except for 1 wall which I used a lot of insulation and that room stays about 58* for 3 seasons of the year but during the extreme summer I have to run the dehumidifier as it gets too humid in there. that raises the temp up to about 64 or a little more if its a real heat spell.
Here is a pic of my old wine making area





Here is 2 pics of the new one








Here is the old floor








Here is one of the new




If you want to check out the whole process look into the other forum I run in the link below.
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=3282&PN=1


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> My wine cellar is actually the breezeway coming into my house........my carboys are starting to overflow into my kitchen! (my husband doesn't know this yet, but I just bought 2 more too!) Unless we rent a dumpster, out basement isn't really fit for wine making right now! I find room where ever it fits.



Sarah, I found out after you have 7-8 carboys you can start sneaking more in 1-2 at a time. When you get close to 15 carboys you can bring in all you want and the spouse doesn't even notice. That is unless you have a friend come over and says "oh I see you got those three new 6 gallon carboys". Busted! LOL


----------



## winebreath

Thanks for all the replies and encouragement.
I got busy today and started cleaning and rearranging and planning.
been pricing things I need and plan on making this happen.

Wade......you really need to come to my house for a vacation. When we get the 'man cave' done it will be time to cut wheat and you can help with that too

It is nice to have a basement, but ours has been ignored for too long. Just been a pit from H, but my own fault for letting it get that way.

Your encouragement has set me in a new direction, and I am enthused about getting this project done.

Thanks all........winebreath


----------



## SarahRides

I'm just telling him that I am buying them to age in. I have a bunch of one gallon jugs everywhere! Now I'm starting to bulk age the larger batches. I'm also a quilter, so I have started making "fermenter cozies" already to make my them a little more inconspicuous.  We have already both put a lot of time and energy into my sewing room last year, I think that if I had a second room for my wine making before my husband got his man-cave, he wouldn't be too happy! Wade, the wine room looks great! Looks very well organized and clean.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Most of us started this hobby in similar fashion. My first wine making area was a cement wall basement room where I used the top of the washer/dryer. I had a laundry sink there, so that helped. When we went shopping for new digs, I made sure that the house had "wine making potential". Now I have a comfy room dedicated to the craft.


----------



## winebreath

*well....it's started*

We went to the new Menard's store in the city which is having sales on about everything I need. Went in to just shop and price some materials.

I have decided to use pave stone to finish out my floor, kinda make it look like a patio floor I guess. I really don't have a water problem in the basement so I think it will work OK.

They also have unfinished oak front cabinets and counter tops on sale.

Did get a sink, just what I wanted for down there. Big enough to wash buckets and carboys and even to cool my beer brews. I think I will just put a small sump pump in a bucket under the sink to pump out the waste into a drain pipe right above where I am going to put the sink.
This will be so much nicer because now I have to lug my buckets up and down the stairs from the kitchen.

Here is my new sink....will get facet when they go on sale.
WB-out


----------



## ibglowin

I use one of those as well. Perfect for what we need. Also holds 30 bottles for soaking labels off!


----------



## Runningwolf

+2 I use the same. I also had to get a seperate sump to pump the discharge up to my waste pipe going outside.


----------



## Airplanedoc

winebreath said:


> I have decided to use pave stone to finish out my floor, kinda make it look like a patio floor I guess. I really don't have a water problem in the basement so I think it will work OK.
> 
> They also have unfinished oak front cabinets and counter tops on sale.




Just a thought, standing on concrete for extended periods of time is really hard on the lower joints and back. (I was a factory supervisor for a few years when I moved from a area with a wood floor on to the concrete floor I could really tell a difference at the end of the shift.)

I use the lock together rubber mats, they are much easier on the joints, insulate you from the floor, things don't always break if dropped, and they come out for cleaning.

Also if you are not really picky in my area they have reuse and habitat for humanity stores. They generally have some decent cabinets, someone has taken out during a recent remodel. Really depends if you are making a wine showroom or a just a nicer work room for you.


----------



## winebreath

Doc...the mats is a great idea, will add to my wish list. 

Later.......WB-out


----------



## Runningwolf

I also have heavy mats. I bought them originally as a safety thing from setting down carboys. I have bought more since then after realizing what a difference they make standing on them. I have had bottles slip out of my hands when washing and bounce back up and hit me in the chins. I got mine at Lowe's for $20.00 each. Well worth it.


----------



## Wade E

I have that sink down there also in the next room, its not hooked up yet though.


----------



## Wade E

I have that sink down there also in the next room, its not hooked up yet though.


----------



## winekits4beginners

I say no need to keep up with the Jones'. If your set up works for you why not?


----------



## Arne

Winebreath,
Where are you located. Know there is a new Menards in Salina, so figure you are close to there. We spend most summer weekends at Glen Elder. Had a big party down there this weekend. The Elder-Pee was a big hit. TAke care, Arne


----------



## winebreath

Arne said:


> Winebreath,
> Where are you located. Know there is a new Menards in Salina, so figure you are close to there. We spend most summer weekends at Glen Elder. Had a big party down there this weekend. The Elder-Pee was a big hit. TAke care, Arne



Arne, you are right, I farm about 20 miles SE of Salina. Boy do I like that new store....I could get in trouble in there
Later....WB


----------



## winebreath

*a little update*

This is the area that I am going to put in my sink and cabinets, about 8' of work area. Gonna get some unfinished oak front cabinets from Menards with a 6' countertop. Will get the plumbing that I need also. Got the old plumbing tore out (which used to be hooked up to a cistern that is still by our house.
I want to get this small area done first to help in my wine making and to get buckets and carboys out of the kitchen and living area.

The other areas that I want to do eventally is dirt floor right now. There is a 14X14 area that I would like to turn into a social area then another 9X12 area that I want to make into a bedroom (which would be great for the wife and I during the summer months as it stays cool down there.

But that is down the road.....gonna concentrate on my small area first. 

Wish me luck
Later WB


----------



## Runningwolf

Good Luck. You are well on you way with the space cleaned out and idea's in mind. You'll do well and like the post above said "don't try to keep up with the Jones". Pass the b*stards up!


----------



## winebreath

Will do Sir........but they ain't no Jones' close around these parts. Let alone anyone with a wine makin' cellar


----------



## Runningwolf

That makes you "the man"!!! You will be the envy of all of your friends, family and neighbors! Keep asking questions and we'll help you along the way with anything you need.


----------



## Dugger

You've got what most of us keep looking for and that's available space - start small and in time you will have a place to be proud of.


----------



## winebreath

Dugger said:


> You've got what most of us keep looking for and that's available space - start small and in time you will have a place to be proud of.



That's kinda my plan. Gonna get my wine/brew making area done first then we will see what happens.
Later WB-out


----------



## Minnesotamaker

As far as cabinets go, I'd suggest watching craigslist or auctions for some stainless steel used restaurant tables. You can often find it at a good price and it cleans well and won't have issues with humidity that wood can. I got my stainless table with shelf and drawers for like $30 and it has been a great addition. Lots of room and strong.


----------



## winebreath

Lon......good point and I have been wondering about this myself as I work down there and the 'wood' cabinets that I am looking at are the cheapos with mostly partical board only oak fronts....not good in humidity. I have been checking out some of the cabinets for shops but they are pricey too.
I'll be checking this out more
Thanks for the direction
Later........WB


----------



## Runningwolf

I do use a dehumidifier all the time in my basement set on the lowest setting. It rarely comes on except when I am washing a lot of bottles. One year when I had it shut off and forgot to turn it back on the bottles started sweating in the summer so I just leave it on.


----------



## Arne

Runningwolf said:


> I do use a dehumidifier all the time in my basement set on the lowest setting. It rarely comes on except when I am washing a lot of bottles. One year when I had it shut off and forgot to turn it back on the bottles started sweating in the summer so I just leave it on.



Sweaty bottles?? Dan have you been exercising them too much? Arne.


----------



## winebreath

*update*

well, I've been working my tail off in this old basement. Built a wall to separate my brew area from our food storage area. Got the sink installed and hooked up. Repaired a crack in the wall. Set up a couple storage racks that I used on the food side. The wife said she would get me a work bench from Sam's Club for fathers day (really heavy duty). 
When we remodeled this old house there was a walk in door from the outside to the basement that was hardly ever used so we took it out and covered it over, just use the door to basement off of our back porch. The stairway is kind of a U shape and narrow. Well that made for no way to get Sheetrock/studs etc down there. Soo...had to install a new door where the old one used to be, now a strait shot down the stairs.

A couple of shots of my progress


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice, you are well on your way and all of your hard work will pay off.


----------



## Mike93YJ

Looks lots better! The metal shelves are real nice. Where did you get them?


----------



## Runningwolf

You can get those shelves at Sam's club or any big box store. They are rated for a decent amount of weight and go together in just a few minutes. Plus you can adjust the shelves at any height you want.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good!


----------



## Dugger

Looking good; you've been busy! Just a word of caution - I have read that wine should not be kept in close proximity to chemicals with sharp odors ( some paints, paint thinner, etc) that may impact your wine. You may want to consider this in laying out your wine area.


----------



## winebreath

Dugger said:


> Looking good; you've been busy! Just a word of caution - I have read that wine should not be kept in close proximity to chemicals with sharp odors ( some paints, paint thinner, etc) that may impact your wine. You may want to consider this in laying out your wine area.



well He!!
good point Dugger.....never gave that a thought, was just anxious to git my Pee's to the "Man Cave' and outta the upstairs living quarters.
But, they are giving off just a slight bit of co2 so they should be OK but they are also getting real close to bottling time and will sure watch out for fumes or smells when I do that.
Just a thought....ya wouldn't suppose that the fumes from paint and thinners would act as an 'octane' booster would ya? 

Thanks fer the heads up though....
Later.........WB


----------



## Wade E

Id hit those concrete walls with DryLoc as it will waterproof it and make the wall look much better also so it will kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## winebreath

Wade E said:


> Id hit those concrete walls with DryLoc as it will waterproof it and make the wall look much better also so it will kill 2 birds with 1 stone.



Just came upstairs from doing just that.....Drylock....good stuff, really covers good.
kinda of an amonia smell...........and samplin' Skeeter Pee

Later.............WB-out


----------



## winebreath

Well, the wife and I went to Sam's Club early this morning and came home with a pickup load of cabinets. I spent the rest of the day putting them together, and they seem really nice(just a zillion screws). I am also building a pantry room for all of our stored food and our canning stuff, so I had two cabinets to put together in that room also.
Still gotta hang the wall cabinet but I was out of steam......SO.... I poured me a quart of iced SkeeterPee.....and the pain is going away.

Later..................WB-out


----------



## winebreath

*I guess I am tired, forgot the pics*

My cabinets...

NO Wait...a storm is moving in and my satellites just went out

back on.....here they are:


----------



## ibglowin

Sweeeeeeeeeetttttttttt!


----------



## AlFulchino

i didnt read all the posts so forgive if this has already been said...i saw your initial post...forget what the wine room looks like...all that matters is the wine....*it* needs to be good...then you can take it anywhere....like outside to watch a sunset or something similar

we can be fortunate or less fortunate vis a vis wine rooms...but a good wine and a smile on your face and in your heart beats a top notch wine room any day!  salute'


----------



## Runningwolf

WB awesome cabinets and workspace. Are those from Sam's Club. I looked at some just like those.


----------



## Wade E

Very nice commercial looking cabs!!!!!


----------



## closetwine

Wade E said:


> Very nice commercial looking cabs!!!!!



What he meant was those are some MAN cabinets! Very nice! You're starting to get somewhere fast now!


----------



## Flem

Great cabinets. Where did you get them?


----------



## winebreath

I got the cabinets at Sam's Club

WB


----------



## winebreath

*a little update*

just about have my brewing/wine making area done...at least workable and am really enjoying it.
I have a 6 gal batch of High Octane Skeeter Pee in the clear carboy and I just brewed up a Wheat beer today which is in the white bucket, primary.(I'm trying to drink the price of wheat up)

Still need to get started on the rest of the basement and make it liveable.
I am going to make an indoor patio in my basement. We have the patio pavers bought and sitting outside the house, just need to do a little cleaning and leveling. We are going to get a patio set (some nice padded swivel rockers, WHEN they go on sale) maybe even a TV.
I have an old fridge that I think I'll restore for a kegerator.
bought 4-5gal kegs, regulators, hose's ect.
Got a turkey deep fryer to brew with and a wert chiller, and man this is now fun to brew.
just wanted to let ya know that I am gaining and having fun.


----------



## Wade E

Nice set up there, are those brand new kegs or are those just very nice ones?


----------



## winebreath

they are used, reconditioned, cleaned, tested, new o rings.
They cost me $49.95 and I got them from Kegconnection.com. 
They were a little more than some places but I am really happy with them and the service. 

Later..WB-out


----------



## Wade E

Then again lots of places dont replace all of those orings and stuff and still sell them as recon. They are nice clean kegs you have, Ball or pin? If ball becareful not accidentally switch hoses as Ive heard of many people having some big problems trying to get the hose off once they made the mistake of getting it on. Try and color code them if you can.


----------



## Runningwolf

I picked up the same thing from my local guy for $25.00 each but they sure as heck don't shine like yours. All I know he did for sure was clean and pressure test.


----------



## Redtrk

I have a local place here in Cincy that sells reconditioned ones for $39 bucks. I'm heading down there Saturday to pick up one + a few other things I need.


----------



## Wade E

Just be careful Dan as lots of placses pressure test but then you take it home and hook up some hoses and the next day your C02 tank is empty. I had this happen to me and most of the time its usually those dang cheap crimped hose fittings they use, rip those off ASAP and put good hose clamps on. I recommend using Fuel injection hose clamps found at Auto parts stores as they produce a much more even pessure and dont ruin hoses like the standard hose clamps do with those grooves in them and beer hose is much more expoensive.


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree, after your recommendation and a tank of gas I replace all the clamps on the c02 side with fuel injector clamps and will soon be replacing the other ones also.


----------



## winebreath

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.
When I got these tanks they all had a little pressure in them, so that made me feel better about the seal. They also came with an extra new set of O-rings.
These are ball lock and I can see where it would be easy to mix the connections up so I will be color coding them.
And the fuel injector clamp is an execellant idea.
Thanks all

Later.......WB-out


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Looks like your are coming along nicely. We still have the metal racks and deep sink from when we did it in the basement. Now we don't have a basement, but we do have a 30 x 30 building. lol


----------



## winebreath

*update*

with these 100+ degree days I've been working in the basement. Too hot for me outside.
Got a couple neighbor boys to help me clean out the basement and we got the pave stones laid.
I got some walls put up and sheetrocked.
I got the boys started on the stones and while they were working I brewed up another 5 gal of beer

Been thinking about putting up log siding on the concrete walls......not sure where this is all going.
Later, WB


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Coming along very nicely, WB.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey, interesting idea with the paver stones, nice fairly inexpensive way to give the cellar a "Tuscan" look and feel IMHO. Word of caution, that floor will be quite unforgiving with carboys and wine bottles. 

I would place a few of those rectangular rubber floor mats in strategic areas of the winery/cellar. You can find them in Costco or Sams usually and they quite often have a "wine" themed one. I have thought a number of times about pulling up my carpet in the winery and replacing with tile but man that carpet has saved my "ask" a couple of times already in just 2 years! 

Are you going to grout it?


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice looking. As Mike suggested I also have thick rubber mats in several areas in my wine cellar. I actually dropped a bottle I was cleaning and it bounced back up and hit me in the shin. I got mine at Lowes. I also have a very large entrance mat/rug that I store my carboys on. Nothing sits on bare concrete.


----------



## winebreath

*time for another update*

got a little more done. 
Most happy with my kegerator results. I have two beers that I brewed up on tap now and what I'm really proud of is my batch of regular recipe Skeeter Pee that I was able to get to 14% Alc. and I have it in a keg, carbonated, on tap
got a small bar(work bench from Sam's Club) , found some bar stool height swiveling patio chairs on clearance to put around the bar.
Pic's of my four SP's(blueberry, cherry, cranberry, lemon in glass....forgot to put in my strawberry)
And pic's of my bar and kegerator.

Later.........WB-out


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy Cow what a change. It looks great. Nice Job!!


----------



## Flem

Great job, Winebreath!!


----------



## almargita

Wow!! I like the triple heads on the Fridge!!

Al


----------



## ibglowin

Now thats my kind of man cave!


----------



## winebreath

Well it's been a very busy summer. Haven't posted in awhile so I thought I would share some updates of my wine/brewing cellar(I don't call it "my wine making crap hole" any more.
In fact I almost live down here now. Still have some clean up and arranging to do but I am really enjoying this basement now.
Haven't made any wine this summer because the drought and heat was to much for the elderberries, Santa Rosa plums, in fact all fruits were non existant.
BUT....been brewing lots of Beer. Been getting kits from Midwest and experimenting with them. 
Anyways here are some pics of my Brewing/wine making area and some of where I go to enjoy them.
Later.........WB


----------



## Runningwolf

Boy this sure did turn out awesome. Beautiful wood work and tile on the floor. Even a place to pass out. I didn't see the large screen tv though.


----------



## Flem

Looks like a great place to "hang out". Nice job.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> You have a basement! It may not be much now but someday you will have something soon to be very proud of I am sure!



Remember this post???


----------



## winebreath

yep....I do remember that post and thanks for the comments.

There is a big screen in here somewhere.......and a kegerator


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good! 

Do you have to wear an orange vest to keep from getting shot if you move while your down there! 

This is one "doghouse" I wouldn't mind being in for sure!


----------



## winebreath

I am the only one allowed to have weapons down there. In fact, there were three showing in the pics.
Come by sometime and hang out.......may even take ya hunting....I have a hunting game for the TV...you can see the orange gun laying by TV.

We hunt...we drink....we repete...yes?

Later........WB


----------



## Wade E

I freakin love the floor idea and may have to steal it as my cheap linoleum floor is hot already. It was the cheapest flooring I could find and as they say you get what you pay for!!!!


----------



## winebreath

now would be a good time to buy the pavers cause of the season and the sales. No one wants to lay pavers outside in the winter. But inside would be nice.......a little tough getting them all downstairs though.
now get out there and do some shoppin

Later......WB


----------



## Wade E

My basement is a walk in and the wine room is right next to that door so thats nit the problem, its cash right now from buying my parents a generator due to that storm we had so Im all tapped out. I do see pavers or similar in the future though!


----------



## DaveL

djrockinsteve said:


> Sarah, we need to show you how to disguise your carboys. Place a sweater over them, add a lampshade to them and place on a table. Use them as a centerpiece. Use any nook and cranny, use all those dark places that husbands never look into like the dishwasher, the hamper, the washing machine. Get creative and before long you will have amassed a ton of places to secure your carboys from wandering eyes.



The washing machine? whats that? 
Seriously though maybe a good degassing idea! Agitate!


----------



## Sammyk

Like Sarah Rides my wine overflows our home. Except the 2 baths downstairs and the bath upstairs, I have wine stuff everywhere! And we have a big home 3,000 square ft! I just cannot believe the stuff I have amassed plus all the wine. All the wine stuff when not in use will go in the wine cellar we are having built and I will bring what I need inside when I am making wine because I will make it in the kitchen. Then that "stuff" will be put it back in the cellar when I am finished.
You will get there winebreath, seems everyone does sooner or later!

I miss my basement I had in MI and wished they built basements here in NC.


----------



## olusteebus

You think you got it bad. At least your floor is not dirt like mine.







But, if it works . . . . .


----------



## bstnh1

I built a rack just about identical to that. I'd cover the front of it with a black cloth to keep the light off it, especially the florescent that's right next to it. You can pick up material by the yard fairly cheap at any craft store, sewing store, etc.


----------



## jswordy

Nobody who has a dedicated winemaking area can really gripe, IMHO, no matter how it is. 

Here's how I make mine:

1.) All carboys, bottling needs, bottling equipment and supplies are stored in cabinets in my farm shop. Get wheelbarrow and schlep those into house.

2.) My "winemaking area" is in an enclosed porch/sunroom off the kitchen. Water is in the kitchen. Yep, every need for water is accompanied by a two-way trip into the kitchen. Every need to clean or sanitize is a trip into the kitchen. Every box of bottles must be carried in the kitchen, sanitized, then carried out to the sunroom.

3.) At the end of the endeavor, load wheelbarrow with stuff not needed and schlep it out to the shop to be put away.

I get my exercise when I make wine, and I try to plan every move out for minimum trips. What I wouldn't give for a basement, dirt floor or not.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Nobody who has a dedicated winemaking area can really gripe, IMHO, no matter how it is.
> 
> Here's how I make mine:
> 
> 1.) All carboys, bottling needs, bottling equipment and supplies are stored in cabinets in my farm shop. Get wheelbarrow and schlep those into house.
> 
> 2.) My "winemaking area" is in an enclosed porch/sunroom off the kitchen. Water is in the kitchen. Yep, every need for water is accompanied by a two-way trip into the kitchen. Every need to clean or sanitize is a trip into the kitchen. Every box of bottles must be carried in the kitchen, sanitized, then carried out to the sunroom.
> 
> 3.) At the end of the endeavor, load wheelbarrow with stuff not needed and schlep it out to the shop to be put away.
> 
> I get my exercise when I make wine, and I try to plan every move out for minimum trips. What I wouldn't give for a basement, dirt floor or not.



Having a basement doesn't help me much. I do all the wine making down there but have no sink, etc. So........ all the washing has to done up in the kitchen - 14 steps up; 14 steps back down. For every trip you make to and from the sunroom, I have to make the same trip from the basement to the kitchen and back again. As you said.......plenty of exercise!!!


----------



## vernsgal

Right now I make my wine in the "kitchette" area. We made it my office/wine area. I sit at my desk with carboys,bottles etc all around me. When bottled,it goes in racks in my bedroom. Can't wait to move to the house.


----------



## winebreath

*Well it's been over a year......*

since I have updated this thread. I got a email notice that someone posted a comment and that reminded me of this thread.
I have been mostly brewing beer lately but still have some wines and skeeter Pee a brewing also. My basement has turned into the 'TangleFoot Tavern' and brewery. Friends and family show up quite often.
We had a big party for me last March 24th when I turned 60
Here are of few pic's of how it is now.


----------



## winebreath

*Also done some work outside...*

The back side of our house was a real mess for years and I finally got fed up with it so I poured a little concrete added some large stones that I dug out of my pasture for part of the patio. built the stone wall around my grills and smokers and thru up a pergola(SP?).
We really enjoy the back side of our house now, in fact you can see my wife sittin' an relaxxin' in the pic's. These pic's are from last late summer.


----------



## wineforfun

WOW, when is the next party, I want to come. Awesome setup. Congrats on the big 60!


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice set up, love the Pergola!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Awesome!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

HOLY SMOKES, I'm not sure which I like more the cellar or patio. I'll take one of each. Nice job!


----------

